
Ask HN: What is the best way to do marketing for a website about rental cars? - Saied
Here is the website:<p>www.autolook.co<p>In a nutshell: We automatically track the prices for all rental cars 24&#x2F;7. When the prices drop, we notify the user, so he can get a rental car for less money.<p>We&#x27;d love to hear your feedback.
======
Saied
Here is a clickable link for easier access:

[https://www.autolook.co](https://www.autolook.co)

